
2 in 3 employed adults would take a pay cut to be happy at work - whitneyricketts
http://hired.com/opportunity-index
======
chewyshine
Why is everything so big?! Does this make it more important? I swear, simple
bar graphs have exploded into the Michelin man in recent years. What gives?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
On mobile, its the perfect size.

------
greydius
I'm the guy who is already happy at work and would require a (significant)
raise to be less happy.

